# Number of bends in sanitary drain pipe



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi guys,

A HO wants me to open up an existing L.B. wall and make it a knee wall with posts. Basically a "window" look.

I have a 3" or 4" drain pipe running in the middle of the wall (where I want to open up). Which means re-directing the pipe into a BULK HEAD, then back into the wall, at a different point beside the posts (on either side).

This means 7 90 degree bends between the ceiling of the first floor and the cleanout above the basement slab. I don't know how many times it has bent in the ceiling of the first floor.

45's are possible, it will just increase the size of the bulk-head. I'm at the feasibility stage and promised the HO I would find out if there any issues with this before I start designing this knee wall. At some point my plumber will deal with it but I need to know whether it is even possible.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

have your pl;umber look at it NOW. cant use tight 90 degree bends everywhere. will have to use 45's or sweep 90's


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

What you plan to do on the top, after you cut the studs, you will need a header to carry the above load... I think the pipe bends are the least of your problem.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Long sweep 90's.

The sh!t will be worn out by the time it gets to where its going.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rex said:


> Long sweep 90's.
> 
> The sh!t will be worn out by the time it gets to where its going.


A turd roller coaster.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

i hope they live next door to a drain cleaner! :laughing:


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

everytime a turd is flushed it will sound like a pin ball machine in the wall!


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*maximum # of bends*

135 dgrees without a cleanout


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

one man show said:


> 135 dgrees without a cleanout


Can you source that to a code?


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*maximun number of bends*

707.4 california plumbing code

on a horizontal waste u r allowed up to 135 degrees
next time look it up yourself tough guy


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Whats below the floor. To redirect the flow in walls below?

When we run into plumbing like that we try to go with other options/designs.

Good luck.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

catspaw said:


> everytime a turd is flushed it will sound like a pin ball machine in the wall!


That's why you insulate the wall. :whistling


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Heritage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A HO wants me to open up an existing L.B. wall and make it a knee wall with posts. Basically a "window" look.
> 
> ...


Just hang a mirror and both sides of the wall the same size as the proposed opening, MUCH EASIER!:laughing: 

Btw what is that at the bottom of the wall next to the wall receptacle, a register or is it for return air? 

I want to see the progress pic of this project.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

one man show said:


> 707.4 california plumbing code
> 
> on a horizontal waste u r allowed up to 135 degrees
> next time look it up yourself tough guy


I looked it up myself which is why I couldn't find anything.

It's a good thing I don't live in California. 

The NYC code which is based on the ICC states that one cleanout is required every 40 feet of developed length when there are multiple changes of direction. 708.3.3.

Nothing about total degrees of fittings. 

Tough guy.

Keith


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*cleanouts*

Do u mean IRC ? the ICC is the international code council the governing agency for jurisdictions and inspectors. They dont write the codes. The IRC international residental code states each fitting with a change of direction graeter than 45 degrees in a building sewer, building drain or horizontal waste -where more than one chage of direction occurs in a run only one per 40 feet of developed length.

The uniform plumbing code UPC is what we here in Ca. base the code on and the UPC states every 135 degrees and 100 feet


I looked it up myself which is why I couldn't find anything. REALLY?
just kidding about the tough guy stuff im sure u can plumb circles around me

Steve


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

one man show said:


> Do u mean IRC ? the ICC is the international code council the governing agency for jurisdictions and inspectors. They dont write the codes. The IRC international residental code states each fitting with a change of direction graeter than 45 degrees in a building sewer, building drain or horizontal waste -where more than one chage of direction occurs in a run only one per 40 feet of developed length.
> 
> The uniform plumbing code UPC is what we here in Ca. base the code on and the UPC states every 135 degrees and 100 feet
> 
> ...


It could be the IPC(international plumbing code)......:whistling


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

one man show said:


> 707.4 california plumbing code
> 
> on a horizontal waste u r allowed up to 135 degrees
> next time look it up yourself tough guy


true statement but it looks like a vertical drain?


----------



## fjeplumbing (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup, thats one of the first things we learn as apprentices. a 90 and a 45 or three 45s


----------

